# Any V. good bodshops in North Wales?



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Hi,
This may be a long shot but I am trying to find a very good sprayer for my restoration project.
The car is very special, a 1962 Rochdale Olympic. This means it is a GRP monocoque and it needs a full respray.
The car is being restored in the Wirral but the guy doesn't have great facilities so I am thinking it best to get it painted elsewhere. 
The car is fully stripped and the body is probably 95% prepped.
Anyone have any recommendations in North Wales? 
My budget is not huge but I do want a great job.
Thanks for any tips
Cheers
Al


----------



## roadstar (May 18, 2006)

Carl Dodman Rivulet Road Wrexham did my daughters silver corsa after a small car park bump he fitter a complete rear side panel excellent job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

reccomend Alun from Alsa Automotive he does some high quality work. Based in South Wales though- Mid Glamorgan .

He's not the cheapest but his work is top notch and certainly knows his stuff. Look at some of the restorations and bare metal resprays he has done on his site

www.alsaautomotive.org.uk


----------

